# Your favorite number!



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Ever since that thread about the number 137 I have been wanting to do this 

Just say what your favorite number or numbers is and why 

Mine are 94, 24 and 2493 because uh...I don't know, I just like them for some reason


----------



## andatude (Apr 10, 2009)

13, because i don't really see why others hate it and because i was born on that date. ( BTW my birthday is on this upcoming monday )


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

13 and 666 because people are afraid of them. FEAR THE 6'S BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2009)

24, i dunno why xD


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 10, 2009)

17,13 and 666


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Lotsofsloths said:


> 24, i dunno why xD



Because that is the day of November on which I was born of course.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2009)

24 as well; It's my lucky/unlucky number.
It follows me 0.o!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 10, 2009)

211 is my favorite for some reason.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 10, 2009)

1138, or 138 in short.

If you're worthy you'll know why


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Phi. the message I just posted was originally too short, so I added text but changed the color to white, so as to keep the effect of having a short post


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

93,517,843,002,634,655,891,909.621374492201


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

8 64, 512, and other multiples of 8

I'm a computer geek


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2009)

43 252003 274489 855999

I like this number because a) it's a prime number and b) it's related to our hobby in a very interesting way (to me)

Chris


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

3.141592653589793238462643383275028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089983... I forget the rest


----------



## qinbomaster (Apr 10, 2009)

i like the number 3.
and also 0
and 1
and on some days 2.
but i've always had a special place in my heart for 3.
"..and then thou shalt count to three: no more, no less. Three shalt be the number that thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shalt be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out!..."

i also like 80/81 = 0.987654321 XD


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

@Chris: Haha, when I saw the 43 I was thinking, "Wait...from where do I know the beginning of a number is 43? Is it Pi? No..." *Reads rest of post* *facepalm*


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 43 252003 274489 855999
> 
> I like this number because a) it's a prime number and b) it's related to our hobby in a very interesting way (to me)
> 
> Chris



I'm guessing that's the number of scrambled positions on a rubiks cube that are solvable?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

967  sometimes just 67


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

My favorites numbers are 2, because I am always second in life, second youngest of the children in my family, and second oldest. In everything I do I always finish second. And 13, because everyone bullies it, and because M is the 13th letter of the alphabet.


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

7, rhymes with my name and day in the month of August which I was born on.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is you name Kevin or Stephan?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 10, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Is you name Kevin or Stephan?


it's toast

in what language does 7 rhyme with toast?


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Is you name Kevin or Stephan?
> ...



English  Kevin.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

My lucky number is 8 (born 8/28 at 18:18), and I like pi (I only know 121 digits past the decimal, but whatever), phi ('cuz iz t3h awesome), and e (it's everywhere; this parenthetical sentence has e thirteen times).

And why doesn't anyone like 42 (I also like 42)?


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 11, 2009)

byu said:


> 3.14159265358979323846264338327*9*502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998*6*...


FTFY.

I don't have any favourites, but I usually pick 42 or a power of 2 when I need an arbitrary number.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I need to look over it. I used to have a lot more memorized...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2009)

65 since i was like 4 years old


----------



## dakimfo137 (Apr 11, 2009)

137..... but i hate it too, cause sometimes it just gets too annoying and freaky!!!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 43 252003 274489 855999
> 
> I like this number because a) it's a prime number and b) it's related to our hobby in a very interesting way (to me)
> 
> Chris



The number of unsolved states of a Rubik's Cube. Wow, I didn't know it was prime!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

1229 for the win. Also, I think 6086555670238378989670371734243169622657830773351885970528324860512791691264 is sublime.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > 43 252003 274489 855999
> ...




For the exact same reasons that I like that first number (i.e. it is a prime number, and related to our hobby in a very interesting way) I like the following two numbers:

35 173780 923109 452777 509592 367006 557398 539936 328978 098352 427605 879843 998663 990903 628634 874024 098344 287402 504043 608416 113016 679717 941937 308041 012307 368528 117622 006727 311359 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999

and

108540 871852 024137 837529 457366 425345 163408 989164 877909 166491 842616 641991 981135 011689 476695 849803 941790 591401 795168 969498 249897 355324 768178 088518 513156 026831 828793 854471 326717 801604 260274 446021 846541 136205 357444 802749 291495 386649 979610 567642 710417 177711 042509 688835 903368 099465 519253 326878 312637 499376 794203 125671 816898 434564 095999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999

Kudos to the person who can figure out where these two numbers come from and how they are related to our hobby.

;-)

Chris


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

inb4 42

I can't believe no one said their favorite number is 42!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Uh....I dunno, they are values less than that equal to the awesomeness of Bob Burton?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Uh....I dunno, they are values less than that equal to the awesomeness of Bob Burton?



Nothing else comes even close. I mean c'mon, he created the universe for Bob's sake!


----------



## idpapro (Apr 11, 2009)

42, its the anwser to all questions


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 11, 2009)

idpapro said:


> 42, its the anwser to all questions



lol. 10char


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is simply "4." Well, I kind of like the number 9, too, because of "Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell" but 4 was my first favorite number. I forgot exactly when it became my favorite number but I know it started with practicing magic (4 of hearts became my favorite card) and is because 4 is simple, even, etc.

Yes, I know in many Asian cultures the number is taken to mean "death" but even my mom says I am American so it does not affect me, haha.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

andatude said:


> 13, because i don't really see why others hate it and because i was born on that date. ( BTW my birthday is on this upcoming monday )



yay  happy birthday btw. but my birthday is 13th too. In september but still...
so one is 13 and other maybe 68  I just kinda like the number.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 11, 2009)

obvious.


----------



## Laetitia (Apr 11, 2009)

idpapro said:


> 42, its the anwser to all questions



No, it's not.
It's only the answer to life, the universe and everything.


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine's 1337. Wanna know why?


----------



## (X) (Apr 11, 2009)

2 Message too short


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



The first is the number of algorithms that Kenneth knows, the second is the number of permutations on a 4D megaminx


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 11, 2009)

7 for ever !!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

11, because for some reason, every year in baseball, thats my number.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 11, 2009)

@cmhardw, number of unsolved states on a... ...Gigaminx:confused:

196,883 is one of my favorite numbers, but its not nearly as cool as the one Chris posted  

See who can guess where it's from...

Hint: M


-Jsh


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

7 because it's awesome.

2112 because it pwns all other numbers.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

3391, my date of birth (3.3.91)


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> For the exact same reasons that I like that first number (i.e. it is a prime number, and related to our hobby in a very interesting way) I like the following two numbers:
> 
> 35 173780 923109 452777 509592 367006 557398 539936 328978 098352 427605 879843 998663 990903 628634 874024 098344 287402 504043 608416 113016 679717 941937 308041 012307 368528 117622 006727 311359 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999
> 
> ...



er they look like the no of unsolved states on x puzzle, unfortunately jaaps puzzle page seems down so i cant get kudos. owell. i prefer cookies anyway.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

jsh33 said:


> 196,883 is one of my favorite numbers, but its not nearly as cool as the one Chris posted
> 
> See who can guess where it's from...
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griess_algebra


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2009)

my friends is one million, nine thousand ,nine hundred and eighty six R

EDIT: also known as 100-9986R,, cause thats his phone number XD


----------



## Odin (Apr 11, 2009)

23 Every number ='s 23.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 11, 2009)

My favourite has been 216 since this one Logarithm test I wrote in an advanced functions class a while back. I realized then that I needed a favourite number and for some reason I really liked how 216 looked and behaved.

144 is cool because he was always the big boy on the multiplication tables (at least when I was growing up).

I like palindromic numbers a lot. Like 41.14, or 2002.

Everyone loves 42, thanks to Douglas Adams.

I see 911, 9:11, 9.11, 9/11, or any distinct occurrence of the digits 911 all the time, sort of amusing, but it isn't among my favourite numbers.

This thread made me realize I need to memorize more of pi... and the number of unsolved non-super 3x3x3 cases...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

I've liked the number 967 since I was 8 years old, but I see 1408 more than i see 967 (my first sub-15 single caught on video, my current official PB, its a name of a movie, and often when I'm bored in chemistry class and I look at my watch...and it's 14:08!)
Pi is great too of course 
3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 
that's right..I know 100 digits of pi now


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Your watch uses 24 hour time?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 11, 2009)

29126
29125


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

phi
1.6180339887
the golden ratio
the golden mean


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I've liked the number 967 since I was 8 years old, but I see 1408 more than i see 967 (my first sub-15 single caught on video, my current official PB, its a name of a movie, and often when I'm bored in chemistry class and I look at my watch...and it's 14:08!)
> Pi is great too of course
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
> that's right..I know 100 digits of pi now



ever since grade 4 ive known only 50,, nice job on the 100 though


----------



## moogra (Apr 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I've liked the number 967 since I was 8 years old, but I see 1408 more than i see 967 (my first sub-15 single caught on video, my current official PB, its a name of a movie, and often when I'm bored in chemistry class and I look at my watch...and it's 14:08!)
> Pi is great too of course
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
> that's right..I know 100 digits of pi now



That's 99 I believe. The 3 doesn't count.
34211 is 95, then 7067[b9[/b]

My favorite numbers are 17 and pi.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2009)

```
√(-1)
```
 or also know as

```
i
```


----------



## Marvolo (Apr 12, 2009)

7; 13; 20; 23; 616; 666 ;]


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

2 & 30 are somewhat special to me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

717 - my lucky number, my birthday (7/17) my favorite time of the day (7:17 AM time I wake up 7:17 PM dinner) my favorite airplane (boeing 717) and in 1955 – Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California on 7/17


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

11. no, not because of THAT.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> jsh33 said:
> 
> 
> > 196,883 is one of my favorite numbers, but its not nearly as cool as the one Chris posted
> ...



(Yeah, I know my reply is like 2.718281828 pages late... )

Ding ding ding!
You won! 

I read about it in_ Symmetry: A Journey into the Patterns of Nature_
the cool thing is that 196,883 + 1 = 196,884, which is part of the Fourier expansion... I have no idea what that means but its still cool


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 12, 2009)

i am kind of attached to 01001101 personally,, if anyone knows binary feel free to explain to everybody else what it means


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 12, 2009)

andatude said:


> 13, because i don't really see why others hate it and because i was born on that date. ( BTW my birthday is on this upcoming monday )



NO WAY! Finally I find someone with the same b'day as me! haha

also my favorite number is 12, lucky number is 13.

another one of my favorite numbers is 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841


----------



## Tortin (Apr 13, 2009)

9, 11, 111.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 13, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > 3.14159265358979323846264338327*9*502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998*6*...
> ...



How do you know that was a mistake? His original number was a perfectly good number too. Just because it's not pi doesn't mean it can't be his favorite.

17, 1102, 6294.

And Chris, I haven't the faintest idea about the first number...I started factoring (it+1) in mathematica and saw that 23^12 was a factor (as were 19^12, 17^12, etc.) so I divided it by 24!^12 and...there's not enough powers of 2. The number is (24!^12*35)/(2^158*3^46)-1...I'll look at it later, and the second one too, but I don't have time now.


----------



## Benc (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine are 7, 31, 308, 317.


----------



## Scigatt (Apr 14, 2009)

Some of my favourites.

e
i 
Graham's number
ε₀


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 14, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> 13 or 1101 .



Why'd you white out the period?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> Your watch uses 24 hour time?


 yes...




EmersonHerrmann said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > 13 or 1101 .
> ...



the (message too short) thing will appear if its under 10 characters. why were you highlighting people's messages?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 14, 2009)

17 or ab5

ab5 is just hex I use to remember the number of days in the months.


----------



## Poke (Apr 14, 2009)

23... and 3.14159265358767......


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 14, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> And Chris, I haven't the faintest idea about the first number...I started factoring (it+1) in mathematica and saw that 23^12 was a factor (as were 19^12, 17^12, etc.) so I divided it by 24!^12 and...there's not enough powers of 2. The number is (24!^12*35)/(2^158*3^46)-1...I'll look at it later, and the second one too, but I don't have time now.



Hey Tim,

I don't really want to give away the problem, as I think it's an interesting one. I wish that I didn't know the answer so that I could try to figure it out too, but I have been thinking about how I would go about trying to do this if I were given a similar puzzle that I didn't know the answer to.

If it's any consolation I will confirm that (24!^12*35)/(2^158*3^46)-1 is indeed a factorization of the number I have in mind. Without trying to give too much away I say to study this fraction you have further in depth.

Chris


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for not revealing it, I appreciate it =P I'll look at it in about a week when I have time.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm trying to figure it out too. I can't figure it out


----------



## VirKill (Apr 14, 2009)

17....

my birthday and my lucky number


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2009)

Incidentally, as far as rational numbers are concerned, I'm also a big fan of 1/97 and 1/243. Check them out  There are a couple of other really neat decimals that expand into interesting things. Calculate out 1/9899 to a few dozen decimal places... or 1/9801... or 1/997002999... And each of these fractions have different versions to make the numbers more spread out.

Chris, I think I've got it: The two numbers are the number of distinct non-solved positions on the (non-supercube) 8x8x8 and 11x11x11 cubes. They are also both prime (and are the smallest such cubes after the 3x3x3 cube to have this property). I actually checked up to 60x60x60 [having Mathematica rocks] and there aren't any other primes, so the ones you mentioned may well be the only three out there.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 14, 2009)

66. Like 666 but better! My birthday twice.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 14, 2009)

*0714*

my birthday, and usually the start of holidays in germany.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Incidentally, as far as rational numbers are concerned, I'm also a big fan of 1/97 and 1/243. Check them out  There are a couple of other really neat decimals that expand into interesting things. Calculate out 1/9899 to a few dozen decimal places... or 1/9801... or 1/997002999... And each of these fractions have different versions to make the numbers more spread out.
> 
> Chris, I think I've got it:



Michael, 1/9801 is very cool! How did you discover that?

Also, Kudos to Michael for getting my number riddle!

Chris


----------



## OneKube (Apr 16, 2009)

42 hehe (too short)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Michael, 1/9801 is very cool! How did you discover that?
> 
> Also, Kudos to Michael for getting my number riddle!
> 
> Chris



I was bored in high school  After I found one neat decimal (I think the first I saw was 1/81) I tried to find others, to see if there were decimals that actually represented specific series. Most of them don't have any obvious reason why they work, of course, but 1/9801 = (1/99)^2 = (.010101010101)^2, so it's somewhat clear why it should give you .00010203040506...


----------



## F.P. (Apr 17, 2009)

Poke said:


> 3.14159265358767......




:/

message too short


----------



## maxcube (Apr 17, 2009)

3,15,312

312 is my lucky number.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 19, 2009)

1/0 is my favourite number.
It's the only number I know of that can completely crash a Windows operating system, but not a Mac or a Linux OS.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

Poke said:


> 3.14159265358767......


 *facepalm* if you meant pi, the '767' should be '979'



abr71310 said:


> 1/0 is my favourite number.
> It's the only number I know of that can completely crash a Windows operating system, but not a Mac or a Linux OS.


lol, wouldn't any number divided by 0 do that?


----------



## Vampirate713 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have always liked the Number 713, because it is a combination of my two favorite numbers. 13 is unlucky, and 7 is magic.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2009)

4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42.
Someone must realize where these numbers are from...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 19, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > 3.14159265358767......
> ...



What's wrong with that number? Personally, I like the number 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132834...
even though it's not pi.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 19, 2009)

Among integers, ignoring pi and sqrt2 and e and phi, it would be 4.

And you must never forget 42!!!!

and it's not 9 although people suggest that because my birthday is on September, 9th


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 19, 2009)

3.14
14.63
420


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2009)

6 

don't ask me why, just has always seemed like kinda the "perfect number" kind of thing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

i also kind of like 3.1622776601683793319988935444327 (square root of 10)


----------

